# Riding mower



## 2labs (Dec 10, 2003)

Looking for a good dependable mower. It can be any brand to include zero turns. Semi rough ground roughly 5 acres.

Thanks 
Dave


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

John Deere. Not one you buy from Home Depot or Lowes or other retailers; but one you buy from the John Deere Dealer


----------



## kpolley (Jun 5, 2007)

Marc's right. John Deere z445 will do the trick. If price is an issue bad boy is probably the most mower for the money but will have a rougher ride. You can upgrade the seat on a bad boy for 300.


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

2labs said:


> Looking for a good dependable mower. It can be any brand to include zero turns. Semi rough ground roughly 5 acres.
> 
> Thanks
> Dave


Depends on your pocket book.

Scag would be my first choice if $$ was no object.
Dixie Chopper or EX Mark or Kubota.
Toro or Ariens or the upper level Cub Cadet. All zero turns. The Scag, Kubota and Dixie Chopper will be the smoothest.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a one of the bigger Simplicity tractors that is now 19 years old and I have only needed to replace some rollers wheels and fix a weld on the mower deck. The company was still independent then, not sure about now. They are excellent machines but a bit small for 5 acres I would think. The is a zero turn line for bigger areas. They are really good machines.


----------



## Richard Davis (Feb 9, 2011)

Look at Hustler Zero turn


----------



## Webbs515 (Feb 6, 2010)

i'd go with a toro. I use one for my yard and it's awesome. plus a friend has a big lawn service and that's all he uses.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Grasshopper! I have been in sales for L&G for over 13 years now and sold quite a few brands and Grasshopper has the best product that I have sold. 

Worked for the Simplicity group for 6 years and they have good products (Simplicity,Snapper,Snapper Pro, and Ferris). Simplicity units do not do real good on rough ground because of the roller on the deck. Snapper Pro is a good product for the price. Ferris has the best ride!

I sold ExMark and Toro for a few years. Both are solid products.
I sold Dixie Choppers for 2 years and they are crude and not all that great. 
Scag makes good products.
Bad Boy-would not own one.
JD makes good high end tractors but I would not own a zero turn from them.
Gravely are ok.

I always suggest finding a good dealer first and then zero in on the brands available.


----------



## SpinRetriever (Dec 25, 2012)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Grasshopper! I have been in sales for L&G for over 13 years now and sold quite a few brands and Grasshopper has the best product that I have sold.
> 
> Worked for the Simplicity group for 6 years and they have good products (Simplicity,Snapper,Snapper Pro, and Ferris). Simplicity units do not do real good on rough ground because of the roller on the deck. Snapper Pro is a good product for the price. Ferris has the best ride!
> 
> ...


 When my Simplicity was made the company was employee owned after spinning out of Allis Chalmers. Great machine, the way American products used to be made.


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

http://www.cubcadet.com/equipment/cubcadet/zero-turn-riding-mowers/tank

I have the 27HP Kaw. Had it for a few years. No issues.


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll have to suggest Exmark (same manf. as Toro). I borrow a buddies of mine and he is hands down the worst on equipment of anyone I've seen. That Exmark has almost 1,000 hours on it with him mowing stuff all over his ranch. They just bought a Scag which I like and he says it mows faster and likes it so far (only had it a week so far). Scag has zero down and free financing right now I think which is why he jumped on it.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

kpolley said:


> Marc's right. John Deere z445 will do the trick. If price is an issue bad boy is probably the most mower for the money but will have a rougher ride. You can upgrade the seat on a bad boy for 300.


I bought one this year and love it. I had a regular JD riding mower until then. I mow about 3 acres and went from 3 1/2 hours on the mower to 1 1/2 hours on the zero turn. 
And like Marc said but from a dealer not a chain store ,there is a big difference in quality. Also the high capacity deck is a nice feature in heavy grass.


----------



## terry cover (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a hustler super v i love it. 54 inch cut. Roller on deck, when i get done it looks like golf corse fairways


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I had a fairly large Simplicity - until mice built a nest in the cooling vent and I burned up the engine. I replaced it with this:

http://www.hustlerturf.com/products/x-one.html

It's built like a tank. It's a little high mowing around trees, but it's simply amazing what you can mow with it.

BTW: Don't google "Hustler" - it's HustlerTurf... :-()


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Keith Stroyan said:


> I had a fairly large Simplicity - until mice built a nest in the cooling vent and I burned up the engine. I replaced it with this:
> 
> http://www.hustlerturf.com/products/x-one.html
> 
> ...


That's what I have. The Hustler X-1 60". Kawasaki 27HP just got it this year to replace a smaller John Deere zero turn that could not do the job on my yard. What a difference. Have to wear hearing protection though... That thing is loud when you engage the blades!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

We do 26 acres with a Scag Turf Tiger .....makes quick work of it.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

200 HP Hesson with 14' deck and a 12.5 HP craftsman for the pond edges


----------

